
He Was a Hacker for the NSA and He Was Willing to Talk. I Was Willing to Listen - Kristine1975
https://theintercept.com/2016/06/28/he-was-a-hacker-for-the-nsa-and-he-was-willing-to-talk-i-was-willing-to-listen/
======
malux85
I'm going to use the name "Lamb" so as not to reveal his identity.

But here's a description of his house. Also - He's having renovations done. He
owns a dog and a cat, and he's straight and married.

I was half expecting his social security number in the next paragraph :P

~~~
peatmoss
No joke, not to mention the excerpts of his writings for internal audiences
that are presumably attributable.

